# Titleist 913h 24 Degree Hybrid Diamana S+ Blue 72 shaft



## Wilf (Mar 23, 2013)

After a lengthy search and hitting almost every hybrid on the market I kept coming back to the new Titleist 913H. 

The club looks like a classic club as per all of the Titleist new 913 range, but as I already have a 910 driver this style and finish would appeal to me.

Down by the ball the club sits square and inspires confidence (I have not had cause to play with the settings yet) It is a medium sized head hybrid, but with its shallow face does not appear bulky which suits my eye. The club feels very solid when hit, and the ball feels like it really springs off the face and I find this club surprisingly easy to hit. Titleist has certainly improved the forgiveness from their previous models. Bad shots are not penalized too much, Toe hits lose about 10 yards, heel slightly more.

The stock shafts are all very good, incredibly stable, each give noticeably different ball flight and feel. 
The Diamana D+ White 92 is lowest launching and was not for my swing speed. The Aldila RIP Phenom was this yearâ€™s equivalent to my 910 driver shaft, still a lowish launch, but I was very consistent with it.  Finally the Diamana S+ Blue 72, launched noticeably higher than the previous two without producing too much spin so as to lose distance.  This felt the most responsive shaft for my swing speed (93mph with a driver) and I got added carry and distance compared to the previous two.

Still in the honeymoon period but loving this club. Unfortunately I am enjoying hitting it that much it has now got me thinking about the fairway wood and also whether the 913 driver (and shafts) is as big an improvement in performance over the 910 as I felt I found between 910 and 913 hybrids.


----------

